# Baby Twin - pump not drawing anything through



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi

I received my brand new Baby Twin yesterday and I tried to use it for the first time this morning. I followed the instructions and attempted to draw water through the pump. However nothing ever happens and the pump makes loads of noise and then all 4 lights flash. Its as if either the pump or blocked, there is an air lock or the valve is not working.

Any suggestions and anyone know what all 4 lights flashing mean?

Thanks


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, it sounds like a blockage problem. the lights flashing that way can mean one of two things, without actually seeing it. may be a cpu issue from new or if not pumping it is more likely to show an overheating issue. also is there any water seepage from the back as the pump valve on the baby is prone to breaking

mark


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi, it sounds like a airlock or blockage problem. The pump works (it makes enough noise(!), but no water is drawn from the water reservoir. No water seeps from the back, no water escapes through the coffee filter or the steam wand.

The pump is trying to suck the water in but nothing happens as the water level does not drop in the reservoir.

Help!


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

Can anyone help? Caffe Italia just state its a airlock problem which by the sound of it they say to everyone. Not impressed with their so called 'customer service'. It looks like I will be contacting Visa for a refund as getting nowhere with the suppliers







What a waste.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, i would put money on the blockage in the solenoid valve, the new baby range are prone to it. you can remove it and clean it. requires removing the black coil and unscrewing the main body. then clear the two outlets.

mark


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

one more thing, where are you based. if not too far from me i will look at free of charge. i am on the lancs w yorks border


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Mark for the offer. I took the case of the Baby Twin off and removed the bottom section and saw the tube from the intake of the water reservoir was bet at 180 degrees and blocking it. I moved it and freed it up and bam working







It must of either moved during transit or never fully tested in the factory.

4 flashing lights at the front must mean a blocked pipe or pump??


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the flashing lights are an error message, and on the baby it generally means over temp, with no water going in the boiler this defo happens lol. well done and if you need any more help just ask

mark


----------



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

Caffee Italia disaster for me, machine failed and they did not want to know. With Mark's help I eventually got a credit card refund.

Barry


----------

